# Working Retriever Central website issue



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

I have been trying to go to the WRC website in the last couple days to look at National Am info. For some reason whenever I go to the site it shuts down my Internet Explorer and displays the prompt for sending an error report to Microsoft.

Has this happened to anyone else. Got any ideas of how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve:

I had no problem. Try this: http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/index.html

Good Luck,
Paula


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

The direct link works OK. It is when I try to go to the main page. Since, the only reason I go there is the National coverage, this works for me.

Thanks


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I can't get it either


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

You can access it in a different site

http://www.theretrievernews.com/Nationals


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Seems that 'they' have disabled that whole domain. Anyone who is able to pull up pages must have them in their cache. Too bad..... all of the old links from WRC pages on any search engines will also be dead.

Least they could do is to have it forward to the correct domain name whatever that is now.......


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

TBell said:


> Seems that 'they' have disabled that whole domain. Anyone who is able to pull up pages must have them in their cache. Too bad..... all of the old links from WRC pages on any search engines will also be dead.
> 
> Least they could do is to have it forward to the correct domain name whatever that is now.......


I agree, pretty thoughtless.


----------



## Retriever News (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello all,

As you may very well know, Working Retriever Central was changed to TheRetrieverNews.com in the Spring on 2010. At that time, we had an automatic re-direct in place to take those who visited WRC, directly to TheRetrieverNews.com. As of early February, this automatic re-direct was discontinued, thus, giving those looking for WRC pages an error. 

If you are still experiencing an error while trying to access WRC/TheRetrieverNews.com, please check/update your bookmarks/favorites list to point to theretrievernews.com.

We are sorry for any inconvenience this may cause, but we hope you enjoy the new, updated site! 

If you have any questions, concerns or comments, please contact us:
P 414-481-2760
E-mail: [email protected]

Thank you,

Retriever News Staff.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Retriever News said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As you may very well know, Working Retriever Central was changed to TheRetrieverNews.com in the Spring on 2010. At that time, we had an automatic re-direct in place to take those who visited WRC, directly to TheRetrieverNews.com. As of early February, this automatic re-direct was discontinued, thus, giving those looking for WRC pages an error.
> 
> ...


The domain *working-retriever.com* does not expire until 2012. It is very easy to continue pointing it to the new website what ever that is.

WORKING-RETRIEVER.COM has been in existence for 16 years and MANY of us have been visiting that site for most of those 16 years and it will be hard to reprogram the bookmark in our heads.....


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

earswlove said:


> You can access it in a different site
> 
> http://www.theretrievernews.com/Nationals


Your info worked....
Thanks,
Jerry


----------

